# A purple keepsake box



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This box is made from purple hart and birdseye maple with dovetailed splines. The box is 8 inches wide ,5 inches deep ,and 3 inches tall. The use for a box likes this is limited to your imagination. You could put your glasses in it, or your TV clicker if you remove the divider. Your wallet or pocket change will fit nicely. I have included several shots of the construction. This is so you can see All the grain in the wood. It also helped me in the construction. I could blow up the pieces and see where extra attention was to be paid


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That wood is a beautiful color and contrast


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is a better look at the inside.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

papawd said:


> That wood is a beautiful color and contrast


 Thanks for looking and commenting Warren.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out well John. I have an idea for your next project: inlay a mirror on the inside of the lid. Watching your skills advance is a real pleasure.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike said:


> That turned out well John. I have an idea for your next project: inlay a mirror on the inside of the lid. Watching your skills advance is a real pleasure.


 Thanks for looking and commenting Mike. I will go out and buy some mirrors some time this week.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, I have found the best way to get mirrors for projects is to buy an inexpensive door mirror, remove it from the frame and cut to size as needed. Be sure to make your cuts on the viewing side of the mirror so you don't remove the reflective coating.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Mike.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That birds eye maple is a great contrast, John.

love'ly...


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the comments James.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

vikingcraftsman said:


> This box is made from purple hart and birdseye maple with dovetailed splines. The box is 8 inches wide ,5 inches deep ,and 3 inches tall. The use for a box likes this is limited to your imagination. You could put your glasses in it, or your TV clicker if you remove the divider. Your wallet or pocket change will fit nicely. I have included several shots of the construction. This is so you can see All the grain in the wood. It also helped me in the construction. I could blow up the pieces and see where extra attention was to be paid


At the rate you're improving John it won't surprise me to find your boxes on ebay!
As for mirrors, the ones that I use have bevelled edges and cost all of $2.00 each at a chain of stores called "The Reject Shop", they continually get new interesting items. the illustration shows them used to sit candles on.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Harry, do you think they will sell?LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> As for mirrors, the ones that I use have bevelled edges and cost all of $2.00 each at a chain of stores called "The Reject Shop",


Another useful tip. 
Thanks Harry


----------



## Brisso57 (Jun 8, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> That birds eye maple is a great contrast, John.
> 
> love'ly...


& will remain so as the purple turns to brown.

cheers

Doug


----------



## WoodRick (May 23, 2011)

Hey folks,
I am relatively new to woodworking and a newbe to this forum. So far my learning about woods and proper finishing is the most challenging. I loved the purple keepsake box and wonder if there is any way to preserve that gorgeous purple color?

Woodrick


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

How did you do the dovetails at the corners going both ways? Nice workmanship. My daughter and son would love it if I could make something that nice for them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicely done John, been so out of pocket lately didn't see it till this morning, very well done!!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

you have the concept of wood contrast & great wood covered with this box. It's eye-catching. very nice


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

mgdesigns said:


> How did you do the dovetails at the corners going both ways? Nice workmanship. My daughter and son would love it if I could make something that nice for them.


 Thats a good question. I made a jig from one I saw here in the router work shop forum. Eagle America sells a very nice one if you do not like to build your own jigs. I have bought some of their jigs and would recomend them.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Nicely done John, been so out of pocket lately didn't see it till this morning, very well done!!


 Thanks for looking Jerry always like to hear from you.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

gal turner said:


> you have the concept of wood contrast & great wood covered with this box. It's eye-catching. very nice


 Nice of you to say. You have already done what a lot of us wish we could.


----------

